

Bill Gates Has Started a New Company, bgC3 - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/bill_gates_new_company.php

======
nihilocrat
Ah, I see. Before they even have a public website, they made sure to trademark
their logo.

edit: doh! Teaches me for trusting the story.

~~~
JayNeely
They do have a public website: <http://bgC3.com>

Admittedly, the only thing on there _is_ the logo.

~~~
dexter
Nice, 70% jpeg compression, 1997 html markup.

~~~
ajkirwin
<http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/9776/bgc3ya3.png>

Makes all the difference, doesn't it?

------
patrickg-zill
Why does the logo remind me of the Zune logo squished together?

------
noodle
wonder if its a VC type fund, and if it'll fund non-.net stuff

